
A Developer’s 1000km Stroll - oysterfish
https://medium.com/@shyal/i-went-on-a-1000-km-solo-walk-in-vietnam-for-29-days-and-you-should-too-c9aaca7a7645
======
shdc
Did you notice any changes in your fitness? I want to do el-camino, but am not
sure how 4 weeks’ break from running will affect me.

